# polish chick pics



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

For anyone who has not seen polish chickens they are funny looking and soo fummy to watch. Here are some of the girls and the single one is My rooster, "eistien"' but he seems to be camera shy.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they are so pretty. We used of have white crested black polosh bantams. They were sooo friednly. Its funny cause even as chicks they have a little fluffy "hat" on top of their head. We had two hends jackie came first, my mom named her jacky because as a chick she thought her hat looked like jackie kennedys hat. We got caroline after that. we named her caroline because it just went along with jackie. 
Is that a buff laced that i see on your farm as well. Have always wanted a buff laced polish.
We don;t have chickens anymore becasue the neighborsdog keeps killing them. Animal control is a joke around here. They told us we need to catch and photograph the dog in the act. if i owned a gun the dog would be dead by now. The people always just shrug their shoulders when i bring it up. 
arg some people irritate me. ok thanks for lettiung me vent.
beth


----------

